# We're back & Alive....just about



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone have not been about very much at all in recent months due to organising a move a very serious illness and other personal problems it's been never ending :roll: 
Can't wait to get browsing to see who and what's new.Especially looking for some great new housing ideas for my hedgies who are currently in 3ft cages but i'm looking for something extra special for them now.My hedgies are well and some are getting on in years bless them,i do hope everyone is well and their hedgies are in good health.


----------



## Spike54 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well welcome back... Sorry to hear about your "serious illness" and "move".

A couple of questions:
How come your Hedgehogs are getting old now (bless them)? You've only owned them for just over a year? Did you buy them when they were already middle-aged?

Did you ever pay the the vets fees you promised to those people who bought your first ever litter of hoglets last October and caught ringworm from them? (I'll remind you that you started promising them you would pay them in December of last year). 

Did you sort out the problem with your rats that were all dying?

You promised you would pay those customers of yours when you sorted that out. I'll remind you that was about 2 or three months ago.

Anybody who wants to learn more about this ongoing saga just needs to type heavenlyhogs ringworm into google.

I hope the moderators will allow this post to remain as believe me it is a "public service" announcement.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Very interesting reading

Here is the direct link for others that may be interested

http://www.hedgehogsaspets.com/one-ring ... -them-all/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Has heavenlyhogs been removed from the HHC breeders list?
There user name is colored green ,i thought green was for approved breeder?


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Good job Spike54 and HHC. I wouldn't want anyone else to "taken in"...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Has heavenlyhogs been removed from the HHC breeders list?
> There user name is colored green ,i thought green was for approved breeder?


I believe she was removed from the breeder list ( http://hedgehogcentral.com/breeders.shtml ) but not from breeder ranking. Right now she is still is a breeder regardless of ethics or reputation.


----------



## Steph (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow surely she should at least be highlighted in red with exclamation marks or something to let people know what they would be getting themselves into by contacting her for a hog?


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

spike i thought you knew everything about me :roll: 
I shall grant you anserws to a couple of questions as requested.

Q1)how come my hogs are getting on?
a)because they were not babies when purchased

Q2)did i purchase middle aged hogs?
a)yes

i will not be addressing the issue any futher with you or anybody else other than those concerned and if the only places 2 out of "4" buyers deem fit to contact me is via public forums to entice public slanging matches instead of civilly and in private then i'm afraid i'm unable to do much about it.
As for my reputation as far as ethics go i have sold 4 hoglets 2 with complaint 2 without and have had no futher problems with my hogs since and the owners were satisfied.
Not too pushed about breeder status as i now only breed for myself/close friends as there are far too many in the uk classifieds being rehomed of late so i will leave the commercial type breeding to the ethical breeders in the uk.Personally i don't wish to add to the problem and would rather rescue/rehome unwanted hogs than buy or sell.


Hope that helps


----------



## Spike54 (Mar 1, 2009)

heavenlyhogs said:


> spike i thought you knew everything about me :roll:
> I shall grant you anserws to a couple of questions as requested.
> 
> Q1)how come my hogs are getting on?
> ...


I apologise for the late reply but I've been away for the past couple of months.

Heavenlyhogs I actually know very little about you, only that you are probably one of the most unethical people it has ever been my misfortune to meet (virtually speaking of course).

I'd like to remind you that it was you that actually made this story public and in your very first post on this very forum you state :


heavenlyhogs said:


> I feel as a breeder it is my responsibility to get to the bottom of this and take care of owners veterinary fees should the illness have originated from here for what ever reason.....


That latter comment comes from a post you made here on *November 11 2008!!*

The new owners did try to deal with this privately, *you *made it public. You publicly promised to pay them in December of last year. They have yet to see any money.

Before anybody considers allowing this woman to rescue or rehome any of their unwanted hogs, or any other pet for that matter, I strongly suggest you visit the web page address mentioned above before you make any decision.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That is well researched and put together article/story thank you for the direct link dora'sdaddy, and the warnings spike54.

It's so sad that some people go through bad experiences with breeders/pet stores when buying their new pet. No matter what animal you are getting the people giving/selling it to you should try to make the experience a pleasant one. If they don't it would probably be best not to get the animal. But as this story indicates it is very hard to say now when you are in the midst of an adoption. 

I hope that all the ringworm is cleared up by now and the people involved are experiencing rewarding relationships with their hedgehogs. 

As for you HeavenlyHogs it sounds like the reason you haven't been around is because you have been making serious changes to your life. If that is the case I wish you a new and clean start but hope that you have reconsidered your breeding practices.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok people there are several other forums which have covered this. One in particular is nothing but this ringworm feud. This forum is not to air out dirty laundry of yourself or others. It is for the hedgehog community to to get together and discuss, learn, and educate anyone interested in keeping African mixed breed hedgehogs as pets.


----------

